# Futuroscope



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi All

We are two "kids" in our fifties thinking of going to Futuroscope next year. I am sure some of you guys must have been there, so the question is - is one day sufficient to see everything or would it be better to go for two.

Thanks in advance

Alan


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Alan,
To do the whole of Futuroscope and the light show at night, I would advise two days, with the light show at the end of the first day.
There is now overnight parking at Futuroscope.
Gerry


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yup, we've been and would recommend 2 days, even if not spending 2 full days behind the turnstiles.

Dave


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope you have good tummys, Its a participation thing ! you can also put your dog in kennels, boutique's good also.(shop) enjoy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent venue, really enjoyed being scared stiff, wife travel sick after about first "ride", we went in autumn half-term with kids who thoroughly enjoyed it, wished we had spent two days there.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

There's no need to tell us 3 times :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I know that but for some reason pc has a mind of it's own, how do you delete first two?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Penquin said:


> I know that but for some reason pc has a mind of it's own, how do you delete first two?


Hi Penguin

You can delete your most recent post if you are quick enough, but not after someone else has posted following yours. Then you can no longer delete, but you could still edit if you wanted to.

Don't worry about it. One of the Mods usually sees it or somebody will hit the







button.

*It wasn't your fault anyway. It's a known problem which is proving extremely difficult to trace. Nuke has made several attempts, but it is very elusive!!* :roll:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Alan,
> To do the whole of Futuroscope and the light show at night, I would advise two days, with the light show at the end of the first day.
> There is now overnight parking at Futuroscope.
> Gerry


If you don't want to spend the night on the car park I can recommend a very good aire a few miles SSE of Poitiers.
It's part of a small nature reserve/park. The parking is on grass with mesh below to prevent getting stuck. Open all year.
We've stayed here many times and have yet to see another uk mh!
Safe and quiet.

You can find it on: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

It is: AIRE DE : NIEUIL L'ESPOIR. Département : 86. http://tinyurl.com/5bu9df

Coordonnées GPS vérifiées :Latitude : (Nord) 46.48505° Décimaux ou 46° 29â€² 6.18â€²â€² 
..................(Format WGS84)Longitude Est) 000.45417° Décimaux ou 000° 27â€² 15.012â€²â€²

Directions:
Going south round the Poitiers eastern ring road:
Follow the N147 Limoges road and turn right (west) about 8.5km after the roundabout with the turning for Chauvigny.
Nieuil l'Espoir is about 3km and the aire is through the gates of the little park immediately after the roundabout as you enter the village.
Shops (bread) is about 200m further on.
Jetons for the bourne, obtainable from the shops) were €2 when we were there last about 3 years ago.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Will definitely go for two days. But to which site? All information very useful. Thanks again
Alan


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I'd favour staying staying on site overnight. It's good to be able to pop back to the van for something to eat and rest your feet before going back for the night show.

When I was there it was 6 Euros for 24 hours


Andrew


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Went there in the spring on way home from Spain. Not nearly as good as Disney but definitely worth a visit. Hardly anyone there when we went in May which made the visit even more pleasurable as there was no queuing for anything. Definitely stay on the car park. There is water and dumping facilities all for 6 euros and you can walk to Auchan which is next door. Very useful to be able to return for a rest and lunch etc if you are there for 2 days. 

Futurescope is also a good stopping off point without visiting the theme park. Its just off the N10 and A10(?) If you arrive after 4pm and leave before 8am the overnight parking fee is only 2 euros.


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Just to add to the other replies, visit their website for lots of info and you can buy tickets on line. The advantage being that when you arrive you can then short circuit the queues. 
Hope you enjoy your visit - we did and we are silver campers
http://www.futuroscope.com/eng/reservation.php,


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

For Futurescope, or for tracking south in the winter, we use Camping 'La Futuriste' at St.Georges-les-Baillarargeaux. Its a very nice site approx 4 miles from Futurescope using the the same autoroute turn off point.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Queues! It must depend when you go. In May/early June we arrived on the motorhome car park and found about 6 other vans there when there must be space for 200. We were able to get our tickets immediately. We did'nt queue up for anything and at lunchtime we were the only people in the restaurant with about six schoolkids eating outside at one of the table and a few more fooling about in the water fountains.

Could'nt believe how it could stay open with so few people. In fact I reckon staff numbers were greater than paying guests.

However, in the evening for the lightshow people seemed to come out of the woodwork from the on-site hotels I think. That was well supported.

All in all its worth a visit but if you've been to Disney you might be disappointed. We are Florida addicts but still enjoyed Futurscope but some other Disneyites we have spoken to thought it was a bit of a let down.

Staying on the car park with water and dumping facilities is a must in my view because you can come back and rest/eat during the day because otherwise its a long day if you want to visit the lightshow.


----------

